# electric vehicles and their batteries



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

:qtank:give me some insight on EVs and their battery life--- looking to buy but kinda cautious cause i know no one that has owned one long enough to get my questions answered....thanks PT friends


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about the battery life but I think your insurance company lowrs your bill by 5% if you roll the window down and go VROOM VROOM when you are in a parking lot so people know you're there.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Kinda scared to admit that we have a Prius in the household.







We're at 50,000 miles now without ever having any issues at all.

Best of all, I smile while at the pump with this thing. Unlike my diesel that always makes me cry.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Chris, which ev do you own and which to u recommend??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Only have experience with the Prius which is not all electric... it's a hybrid. We get 100mpg going down the mountain though so I am not complaining.









I don't care much about all electric cars. I'm not gonna plug a car into an outlet that costs me as much as gasoline does. Doesn't seem to make much sense.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know they get in the way of my F-250 on the freeway. Most people can't seem to drive them more than 50 mph. LOL


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

HaHa, guys i'm meaning the euv for hunting ----- sorry that i was not to clear with that, but that is kinda funny.... thanks for the attempt....I think I will stick with my Nissan Titan for the freeway....lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK that was pretty funny.


----------



## Jayden (Nov 29, 2011)

Electric cars recharge batteries two ways, and for some electric cars, three ways.
*
The first way is to plug the car into a battery charger, connected to a wall socket. The EV battery stores electricity from the power grid, and uses this to drive.
*
The second way is regenerative braking. When you press the brake, an electric generator connects to the wheels and absorbs the forward kinetic motion of the car, turning that energy into electricity to charge the battery.
*
The third way, for EV hybrids like the Chevy Volt, is to start the gas engine, which drives a generator, and the generator makes electricity to charge the battery.


----------

